# Herf/Cigar Club in Cedar Rapids Area



## Brewinsmoke (Mar 31, 2011)

Greetings!

I'm trying to get a group together in the Cedar Rapids area for some consistent herfing. Most likely the herfs will be slightly south in Swisher at a local business (not a cigar shop). If you're interested please let me know and we can get something set up. Hopefully there's someone here in Iowa that likes cigars other than myself. Based on the response elsewhere there isn't much interest.

Cheers!

Jon


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I live in Walford so I am game. Donovan is over in Creston and he sometimes gets over to Iowa City. 

Let's set something up. I have a couple of friends that aren't on Puff who would probably be interested as well.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry I just saw this post! Yeah Cedar Rapids is about 3.5 hours away but I have a friend who lives there so that could be my excuse for the drive to herf haha! It'd be awesome to herf with some Iowa brothers for sure!


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

It better be in the dance hall at swisher thats all im saying.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> It better be in the dance hall at swisher thats all im saying.


Andrew! I didn't even realize you were from Iowa brother! Yes we definitely need to schedule something this summer! Thad and I talked about getting together at some point. DM is about 90 minutes away for me.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

my home town is in south east iowa, an hour away from CR, Live in des moines. I had some cousins in creston last name williams but they have ben gone for about 10 years. Im pretty mobile so i get around the state quite often.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Is anything happening with this? I live about 40 minutes from Cedar Rapids.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

You can find me at tierra coffee in coralville Saturday or Sunday mornings enjoying a latte and a good cigar. Also tobacco bowl in Iowa city random evenings trying out something new


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Perhaps I'll catch up with you -- but I work Saturday's and Sundays. I didn't know there is a Tobacco Bowl in IC. Thank you for sharing this.



madmarvcr said:


> You can find me at tierra coffee in coralville Saturday or Sunday mornings enjoying a latte and a good cigar. Also tobacco bowl in Iowa city random evenings trying out something new


----------



## CrumbyWig (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone in western Iowa?


----------



## jknox65 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jon

I just moved here and looking for a group to smoke with, talk about current or not current events and so forth. Have you formed such a group? If so let me know would love to share a smoke sometime. If not lets get one started. I have a few other potential ideas for it too!

James

QUOTE=Brewinsmoke;3179681]Greetings!

I'm trying to get a group together in the Cedar Rapids area for some consistent herfing. Most likely the herfs will be slightly south in Swisher at a local business (not a cigar shop). If you're interested please let me know and we can get something set up. Hopefully there's someone here in Iowa that likes cigars other than myself. Based on the response elsewhere there isn't much interest.

Cheers!

Jon[/QUOTE]


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

If you have room I think I am about 40 minutes from Swisher. Isn't that right off of 380 in-between Iowa City and Cedar Rapids? Dependng on my schedule, I would like to attend. Please let me know what is happening with this if it is open to area people.

Michael


----------



## jknox65 (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay I have heard no response really from anyone on this so let’s take the Bull by the horns. How about Saturday 6 PM (that’s august 24th) we get together and all enjoy a cigar. I have the porch, Ice tea, bring your own cigar and alcohol if you like. Please give me a heads up if you would like to come and i will give you the address. My cell is seven one 3- three 9 eight- five 6 4 zero.

I think it would be nice to set up a regular cigar gathering!! So let’s get it going.

James


----------

